# J. C. Ryle's "Expository Thoughts on the Gospels" for Cheap!



## bookslover (Aug 4, 2012)

An ad in the new August-September, 2012 issue of _The Banner of Truth_ magazine has an amazing offer. The Banner of Truth Trust is re-publishing Ryle's classic. They have re-set the whole thing in a modern typeface and are putting it back at out as seven (the original number of volumes) hardback volumes. List price for the set: $20 per volume, or $140 for the set. 

However: for a limited time (the ad doesn't say how long), you can acquire the entire set for $65!

However, again: now here's the real bargain. For ministers, the publisher is offering *the entire set for $25 (!!) - and they pay the shipping.*

If you don't have this set - _especially_ if you're a minister - you should take advantage of this as soon as possible.

(The ad is on the inside front cover of the magazine.)


----------



## Federbock (Aug 4, 2012)

This looks very interesting. Since english is a second language, I have a question. Do Ryle write in old difficult english? I have some difficulties with KJV english.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Zach (Aug 4, 2012)

I have an acquaintance who works for BoT and he recommended Ryle's commentaries. I asked him how long he expects the deal to last and he said that, as far as he knew, there wasn't an end date on the sale yet.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Aug 4, 2012)

bookslover said:


> They have re-set the whole thing in a modern typeface



The old typeface is half of the appeal


----------



## yeutter (Aug 4, 2012)

Federbock said:


> This looks very interesting. Since english is a second language, I have a question. Do Ryle write in old difficult english? I have some difficulties with KJV english.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Ryle's English is from the era of Queen Victoria not the 16th century.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Aug 4, 2012)

It is also available online here https://www.banneroftruth.org/statics/JCRyle_Ministers.php


----------



## Somerset (Aug 4, 2012)

Federbock said:


> This looks very interesting. Since english is a second language, I have a question. Do Ryle write in old difficult english? I have some difficulties with KJV english.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Ryle writes in a very clear way. If you can follow the posts on here, you will have no problems.


----------



## Federbock (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, I think I will buy the set.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Jackie Kaulitz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the post  I see that this set is Clothbound. Aside from that, is this 7 volume set longer than the 4 volume set on Christianbook.com or just split into more books?

Christianbook.com: Expository Thoughts on the Gospels, 4 Volumes: J.C. Ryle: 9780801077555


Expository Thoughts on the Gospels, 4 Volumes 

By: J.C. Ryle

More in Baker NT Commentary Series

Baker / 1856 / Hardcover


4.5 out of 5 stars(36 Reviews)

Write a Review | Q & A 

$59.99 (CBD Price)

Retail: $250.00 

Save: $190.01 (76%)


----------



## bookslover (Aug 4, 2012)

Jackie: Ryle originally published his work in 7 volumes (1856-1873). The 4-volume versions have exactly the same content - just fewer volumes.


----------



## Jackie Kaulitz (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks, Richard  Good to know


----------



## Beau Michel (Aug 5, 2012)

I have read and re-read Ryle's Expository Thoughts on the Gospels.They are a rich treasure that proclaims Christ from cover to cover.They are a bargain at any price.


----------



## JP Wallace (Aug 5, 2012)

Got mine on Friday - excellent volumes - beautifully produced £15!


----------



## bookslover (Aug 6, 2012)

Beau Michel said:


> I have read and re-read Ryle's Expository Thoughts on the Gospels.They are a rich treasure that proclaims Christ from cover to cover.They are a bargain at any price.



D. A. Carson is only sort-of impressed: _The series is devout, militantly Protestant, and down-to-earth. His thoughts are simple (often, too simple) but telling. At least, they are thoroughly practical and directly serve the preacher._ (From his _New Testament Commentary Survey_, 6th edition [2007], p. 33.)


----------



## JennyG (Aug 6, 2012)

bookslover said:


> ...._His thoughts are simple (often, too simple)..._...


I don't find that with Ryle 
It's more that at first reading he can *seem* very simple, but so do the Gospels themselves, often. The "tellingness" is just slower to come home.


----------



## JennyG (Aug 6, 2012)

I got a hard-back four volume set from the Metropolitan Tabernacle last year for around £13 (and I'm not even a minister!!)
The binding may not be the very best, but the old typeface is nice.
When the MT slashes prices it really slashes them, though you do have to be quick off the mark.


----------

